# single stick (solo baston) bout



## Blindside (Nov 16, 2021)

This was a recent sparring match at one of our open sparring classes and my sparring partner here isn't part of my regular class so I was working on some material that we had been covering in class the week before.  In this case it was "breaking-in" from long range to close range.  One of the assumptions in this match is that these sticks represents blades (think machete) so you won't see stick grabbing.   I was only focusing on (trying to) safely close to close range and getting a quick strike in, I was avoiding entering into a weapons grappling match.


----------

